# mysql51-server Assembler messages and c++: Internal error



## Mad_Dud (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello!

Please, check this out:


```
red# portsnap update
Ports tree is already up to date.
red# uname -a
FreeBSD red.xxxxxxxxx 7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
red# pwd
/usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server
red# make
/* ... */
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\"" -DDATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\"" -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\"" -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\"" -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include -I../regex -I.     -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT sql_yacc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sql_yacc.Tpo -c -o sql_yacc.o sql_yacc.cc
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:2350: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:3490: Error: no such instruction: `jn'
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
gmake[3]: *** [sql_yacc.o] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.30/sql'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.30/sql'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.30/sql'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server.
```

the same thing with mysql50-server

Please, give me a clue.


----------



## r-c-e (Jan 30, 2009)

As a quick turnaround, you could try:


```
pkg_add -r mysql51-server
```

Its not a fix per se, but if you simply need to get MySQL Server installed it may do the trick.


----------



## Mad_Dud (Jan 30, 2009)

*r-c-e*, yes. this method solved my problem. Foourtienetly this server is for development purpouses, so there is no big problem with lower performance.

Thank you very much!lklkl


----------



## r-c-e (Jan 30, 2009)

No problem, glad I could help


----------

